# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Xuất G-Code từ Altium

## Gamo

Hế nhô các bác,

Em vẫn dùng Altium để thiết kế mạch & rapid-pcb.com hoặc LineGrinder để convert Gerber sang G-Code. Nhưng 2 chú trên đôi khi bị lỗi mà ko biết giải quyết sao. Ko rõ có bác nào dùng Altium & xuất ra g-code bằng cách nào?

----------


## nhatson

pcb cụ cứ chuyển về tiêu chuẩn là gerber rồi tính típ
http://www.ofitselfso.com/LineGrinder/LineGrinder.php

b.r

----------


## CKD

Chuyên gia về software mà bảo là không biết phải giải quyết thế nào... là thế nào. Chắc cũng chuyên gia giấy thôi. Hé hé hé  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Chuyên gia về software mà bảo là không biết phải giải quyết thế nào... là thế nào. Chắc cũng chuyên gia giấy thôi. Hé hé hé


Hoho, đi chỗ khác!!! Phần mềm G-Code chùa ở đâu có thì làm sao tau biết hết được...




> pcb cụ cứ chuyển về tiêu chuẩn là gerber rồi tính típ
> http://www.ofitselfso.com/LineGrinder/LineGrinder.php
> 
> b.r


Hehe, thì em vẫn hay dùng nó đấy ợ. Nhưng mà nó đôi khi bị lỗi ợ :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

http://replicat.org/generators
nhièu thằng khác nữa mà cu

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

tớ thì dùng thằng coppercam.
xuất ra gerber rùi mở lên chạy

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Tiện thể đào mộ topic bác duonghoang lên cho anh em nào cần
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/31...h-in-COPPERCAM

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tien Manh

Bác thử dùng Planet CNC, Import Gerber vào rồi save ra GCode. Muốn khoan thì Import NC Drill. Nó có phân loại kích thước lỗ. Theo từng phần.Khá là ngon. Free cũng dùng được ko cần bản quyền nhé

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## anhcos

Dùng COPPERCAM ngon phết, nó phay đường chính sau đó thêm vài đường offset ra cho sạch đẹp.
Ngoài ra nó còn kẻ tuyến ảnh cho nó đỡ nhiễu nữa.

Đầu vào dùng dxf hay gerber đều ok, mình thấy orcad với altium đều xuất qua định dạng này được.
Với copper cam thì chỉnh độ rộng pad hay route khá dễ dàng và nhanh chóng, file khoan + engrave tách ra riêng rẽ.

Altium thì có menu Fabrication outputs thấy cũng nhiều định dạng xuất. 

Mình  hay dùng xuất qua Gerber X2, xong thì xuất tiếp dxf đường đơn rồi dùng autocad chỉnh lại theo ý muốn, như thêm thắt các tẽt hay logo...

----------

Gamo

----------

